# Stinky Pug!



## KAE3184 (Oct 4, 2009)

My pug always has a strange odor to him. The smell begins almost right after I bathe him, and within a week the smell is awful. I hate to bathe him more than once a week, as the vet warned me that I was drying out his skin. He doesn't have a skin infection or anything like that. It seems every shampoo is about the same, and doesn't last on his skin. Any suggestions to help?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

What are you feeding your dog? How does his skin and coat look? What shampoos and conditioners have you tried? Do you use a curry on his coat, like a Zoom Groom?


----------



## KAE3184 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, he has a chronic urinary condition which requires perscription dog food (royal canin SO). His coat looks decent, a little on the dull side. I use earth bath on him currently, but I have also tried fresh and clean, aloe and oatmeal, and various other brands including medicated shampoo from my vet. I haven't tried zoom groom. Actually, I haven't ever heard of it.I'm willing to try anything that might keep the smell away!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Zoom groom is a rubber brush. It feels good and gets lots of dead hair out according to many people. 

I tried it mostly for the anti itch properties but Eqyss Microtek might help a stinky dog.

The vet checked the teeth and ears, right? How about the skin folds?

If you have to use that food he may never lose the stink. On kibble, script or premium, Sassy stunk. On home cooked she hasn't much smell. She is 16 years old, has kidney, liver and heart disease and her rear end is going but she smells less than she did when when she was young and healthy. I really don't know why but I suspect kibbling food makes it just wrong for her. The SO comes in canned. You could try the canned. You could investigate other script foods for urinary condition. I know for kidney disease quite a number of companies have formulas, must be plenty of SO type foods out there as well. Looking at the canned there is a meat product listed first and it is a complete food "
Animal feeding tests using AAFCO procedures substantiate that URINARY SO provides complete and balanced nutrition for the maintenance of adult dogs". 
while the kibble has 2 grains listed first and "URINARY SO 14 is intended for intermittent or supplemental feeding only"


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

How often do you clean his wrinkles? Pug's wrinkles need to be cleaned regularly, or they can get very dirty and stinky, and often can get infected.


----------



## KAE3184 (Oct 4, 2009)

The vet has checked him all over, but there isn't any problem.Yes, I have tried the canned, but it has the same effect. The other urinary foods don't work for Sam for some reason. When he was on the science diet version, he still formed stones. I'm thinking you're right, and maybe it's the food. It would make sense, i just wish there was something i could do to help him smell better!


----------

